# Cape Fear?



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

Anyone know how the Open is going? My dog ran #2 and had two medium hunts and I don't want to bother my pro.

Lee Nelson

Firemarks Prayer of Jabez***


----------



## Jeffrey Bandel (Nov 24, 2003)

Bother him. I will later after my dog runs.


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

Good luck to you guys!!


----------



## fnsret (Nov 12, 2003)

Jeff,

Call me at work if you can:

800-880-8584 EXT 1172


----------



## Ragin Storm Retrievers (Jan 9, 2006)

Derby finished the 3rd series around 6:10 p.m. 22 out of 25 dogs called back to the 2nd series. 20 back to the 3rd series. 16 dogs to start the 4th series in the morning. Call back numbers are as follows.

#'s 2,3,5,7,8,12,13,14,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,25


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks Going To The Land Blind

1,2,3,8,9,12,15,16,21,22,24,25,27,29,31,36,41,42,45,49,50,51,53,54,57,
60,61,62,63,65,67,69,70,73,74,75,76,80,83

39 Total
________
Chevrolet Monte Carlo Specifications


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Derby Results

1st- #3 Hardscrabble Connecticut Yankee H/Hugh Arthur O/Dave & Elizabeth Wilson
2nd-#18 Peakebrook's Blue Thunder H/Hugh Arthur O/Benjy Griffith
3rd-#7 Peakebrook's Chosen One H/Hugh Arthur O/James Dean
4th-#5 Seasides Get The Party Started H/Hugh Arthur O/Mike Ballezzi
Rj-#20 Caernac's Wise Ms Rooter O/H Frank Kearney

Jams- 8,12,13,15,17,25

Congrats To All....what a Great Derby For Hugh....Congrats!!!


Open Callbacks To The Waterblind

1,3,8,12,15,25,27,36,50,51,57,61,63,65,67,69,73,75,76,80

Should Be 21 Back I Was Told But Only Have 20...sorry....will Try And Find Out Which One I Am Missing.......
________
LAND ROVER TANGI SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Congratulations to Elizabeth & Daniel for your dog's win. 

Paula


----------



## fowlcreek (Dec 8, 2004)

Callbacks to 4th in Open
1,3,12,27,29,36,50,57,61,63,65,69,73,76

SW


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks To The Landblind

2,3,5,8,9,10,11,14,17,19,20,22,23,24,25,30,33,34,35,36,37,
38,39,40,41,44,45,46,47,50,52,58,59,60,61,66,67

37 Total
________
Chrysler 300 history


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Paula Richard said:


> Congratulations to Elizabeth & Daniel for your dog's win.
> 
> Paula


Congratulations, Elizabeth !! ..and Daniel, too  

Judy...and the "boys"


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Callbacks Going To The Waterblind

2,3,5,8,9,10,14,17,20,22,23,34,36,37,38,40,44,45,50,52,58,61,67

Total 23
________
Weed vaporizers


----------



## Breck (Jul 1, 2003)

Limited
65
12
61
63
RJ 73
J 1, 27, 36, 57, 69

Amateur to 4th
14, 17, 20, 36, 37, 40, 44, 45, 50, 61, 67


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Go get 'em Windy!

LL


----------



## brlcon1 (Apr 24, 2006)

Congragulations to Bart Clark and Ruby on your AM WIN !!!

Way to start the year .

Bruce


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to go Bart and Ruby that Q's her for the Nat' Amat!!! 
Katie


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Congrads to Yankee, Elizabeth and Daniel on the win and also a Congrads to Frank on his third place win.

Mary Beth


----------

